# need 500 euro loan quick



## jakearmitage (19 Jun 2010)

My friends wedding is next week which has coincided with some pretty heafty dental bills, I paid the dental bill bills thinking i would be ok for cash but im not,I am a member of my local credit union but I have no savings however all I need is 600 euro so what im proposing is lodge 400(all I have at present) and get a loan off them for 1000, do you think this would work, im in a permanent job and I could pay back pretty quick, its either this or a money lender


----------



## MandaC (19 Jun 2010)

You are mad to spend 600 on a wedding - is it just for one day?

If you have to book a hotel, pay it on your credit card and use the 400 you already have for the day or whatever.  Still mad money to me.


----------



## jakearmitage (19 Jun 2010)

I dont have or want a credit card, its over 2 days and I want to make sure I have enough money


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Jun 2010)

Make do with the €400 .... mad to get a loan out for a social event that will leave you in debt after 2 days.


----------



## niceoneted (19 Jun 2010)

Agree with other posters. Crazy to take out a loan. Don't stay in the hotel book in to a local B+B instead and that will save money. Only give what you can afford as a present. You'll be fed the day of the wedding so will only need money for drink. No need to get hammered just have a few and the same the following day. Alternatively don't stay for the second night if you cannot afford it.


----------



## mosstown (19 Jun 2010)

most of your previous posts show you have a lot of ongoing problems with your finances.  why add more pressure to your situation ?


----------

